# three red sweaters are in the closet



## IgorM

This phrase, is it correct?  

这三件红的毛衣正在柜子里。


----------



## Queen Z

柜子里有三件红毛衣（毛衣，sweater）would be better, in case you want to emphasize "the sweater" 三件红毛衣在柜子里 is ok.


----------



## IgorM

Thank you， Queen Z. And here is the next question  

三件红毛衣 do I say it without 的? Can I say 三件红的毛衣? And what about 三件红色的毛衣? Is there any difference?

Does someone have a source where I can read about use of 的 with colours?


----------



## Queen Z

What's the context?

Both 红毛衣 and 红色的毛衣 are ok. 红毛衣 is usually used for short.
红的 could be used alone, means the red one.
Why 红的毛衣 is rarely used, it's hard to explain, maybe someone else would help.
Below is my point of view：

You will say “three red sweater” in stead of “three sweater of red”, Right? Here of= 的

*Moderator note:
*Hi Queenz, if you want to correct some typos, just use the "Edit Post" button. You don't need to delete and then create a new post for correcting a minor mistake.


----------



## xiaolijie

This is what I (not native!) think:

1. 三件红毛衣  (most common)
2. 三件红的毛衣?  (Very unusual, acceptable in specific contexts but see 3 below)
3. And what about 三件红色的毛衣?  (Use this instead of 2)



IgorM said:


> Does someone have a source where I can read about use of 的 with colours?


I don't think there's such a source, but when you've learned about when to use and when not to use 的, you'll be practically covered for this.


----------



## IgorM

I see now. 非常感谢！


----------



## bamboobanga

it sounds really funny..


----------



## jephen

People usually use "红色的" in stead of " 红的“ which is normally used alone.
So you can always hear the word : 红色的xxxxx but not 红的xxxxx.

I can take the example for 红的 like this:
This car is red (chinese: 这车是红的)
Which image do you prefer? " The red one"  ( 我更喜欢红的那个）. In this case ,you wanna emphasize the color with red.

I'm not sure if the answer could you help you out of the trouble. I hope someone else could chime in.


----------



## IgorM

Your comment was very helpful. Thank you.


----------



## Umuri

Well, I feel it's ok in oral speaking, although 这三件 红毛衣 在柜子里 is much more common. 

BUT, do not say 正在柜子里, that sounds strange. If u r descrinbing ppl doing sth, yes, u can use this prase 正在(某地)做某事, for e.g. 孩子们 正在(柜子里) 捉迷藏. 

正在 usually describe an action, equal to doing sth, rather than a place. It will be better by just saying 在柜子里 in ur example. See these two sentences: 孩子们在柜子里 vs 孩子们正在柜子里捉迷藏。


----------



## IgorM

Thank you, *Umuri*. I know now that I should use 正在 with actions and 现在 if I want to say that some statement is correct for the moment being, right?


----------



## xiaolijie

现在 is again different from 在, Igor. 现在 is about time (=now, at present), the 在 in the above sentences is about place (= at/in/on).


----------



## Martini87

这三件红毛衣在柜子里 would be correct


----------



## xiaolijie

Martini87 said:


> 这三件红毛衣在柜子里 would be correct


Ok, let's now go a bit beyond the basics: the sentence looks correct grammatically but can it be said in any situation at all? Doesn't it sound odd by itself? I don't seem to be able to think of a proper context for it.


----------



## IgorM

Thank you for all your answers. I am learning a lot from this discussion.


----------

